# New guy here



## Ouching (Mar 9, 2015)

Been a lurker for a long time thought I'd join up. Great articles, and some crazy off topic shit. Over 40 and on third cycle, need work on diet. 
6'2"
230lbs
16% bf
see ya at the gym.


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 9, 2015)

*​Welcome Ouching! Plenty of knowledge to be had here. Lets get you to your goals!*


----------



## brazey (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome aboard Ouching


----------



## Riles (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Ouching (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the greetings.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## BadGas (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome to IMF! Help, and be helped!


----------

